# Holofonia ¿ Alguien sabe que es ?



## LuisTesla (Nov 4, 2018)




----------



## vmsa (Nov 12, 2018)

Me animo a una definición: chanta histriónico.


----------



## nasaserna (Ene 28, 2019)

Hola

yo no lo defino asi, aunque.........

aqui lo mismo sin clase , el solo en entrevista, "sustentando ", su invento






me recuerda a mi mismo explicando temas a medio conocer y tratando de convencer a un cliente, generando mas dudas, lastima que de aquello nada


----------



## vmsa (Ene 29, 2019)

Aquí hay alguna definición de esta técnica, que deja mas preguntas que respuestas...: Holofonía - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre


----------

